# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Los mercados de la lúcuma

## Bruno Cillóniz

La lúcuma fundamenta su elevado potencial comercial en su sabor sui-generis, capaz de proyectarlo como un insumo estrella en diversos usos de la industria alimenticia. Fruta tropical originaria de Perú, que posee un alto valor nutricional y es una gran fuente de carbohidratos, vitaminas y minerales.   Actualmente, su exótico sabor es demandado por la más selecta gastronomía internacional, siendo uno de los productos peruanos que registra mayor volumen de exportaciones. Su presentación como harina de lúcuma es una de las más usadas en la elaboración de productos como bebidas, pasteles, galletas, budín y tortas.  *Nombre común:* Lúcuma  *Nombre científico:* Pouteria obovata  *Familia:* Sapotaceas  *Origen:* Valles interandinos del Perú  *Usos:* Pulpa  *Color:* Anaranjado palido  *Apariencia:* Polvo fino  Partida Descripción 1106302000 De Lúcuma (lucuma Obovata)       *1. Producción* Nacional: Las regiones con mayor producción de lúcuma y sus derivados en el Perú son Lima que reúne el 68% de la producción y en menor producción Piura, Cajamarca, La Libertad, Ica y Ayacucho. El Perú se ha convertido en el principal productor de lúcuma a nivel mundial con una participación del 88%, conteniendo a más de 40 variedades de lúcuma. No obstante, la producción viene creciendo progresivamente, lo que se observa en los diez últimos años (de 2,248 TM en 1997 a 9,332 TM en 2006) aunque con mayor dinámica en los últimos cinco años (17% promedio anual). La lúcuma crece en suelos que permiten que la producción de una variedad imaginable de plantas nutritivas y alimentarias.    Internacional: Los principales ofertantes mundiales de lúcuma y sus derivados son Chile, Ecuador y Colombia, ya que como se sabe la lúcuma puede crecer en diversos climas del mundo y es por ello que estos países cumplen con las condiciones necesarias para que se de su cultivo.  *2. Mercados destino*  Estados Unidos tiene una alta demanda de la lúcuma y sus derivados con envíos por valor de 168.461 dólares durante el ano 2008. Seguido de Inglaterra alcanzando 13.873 dólares, Países Bajos (10.275 dólares), Chile (5.971 dólares) y Francia (5.160 dólares). Otros países, como España, Australia, Bolivia, Venezuela, Italia, Japón, Costa Rica, Colombia, Suiza, Timor del Este, Canadá, Ecuador e Irlanda, también importan esta fruta y sus derivados, aunque en menor medida.  Desde el pasado 25 de marzo Francia reconoció que la lúcuma no es un novel food y abrió sus puertas a las exportaciones de esta fruta. Lo propio hizo un mes después España y Alemania. Se espera que durante el resto del año los demás países de la Comunidad Europea declaren el ingreso libre a esta deliciosa fruta y sus derivados.  *3. Principales exportadores nacionales*  Las principales empresas exportadoras de lúcuma y sus derivados son Texfibra alcanzando $61.463 dólares, La lúcuma se envía al extranjero principalmente sin cocer o cocida sin azúcar o procesada en diversos tipos de harina, y en muy menor porcentaje como ingrediente de flanes con sabor a lúcuma.  *4. Necesidades para el desarrollo competitivo de la lúcuma en* *nuestro país*  Se debe incrementar la oferta exportable mediante la selección y estandarización de los producto para la agroindustria.   Fomentar la asociación a largo plazo entre los productores lúcuma y empresas locales con potencial para exportar como Alicorp, Nestlé, Molitalia, Nabisco y Gloria.   Apoyar la fomentación de cadenas productivas, agregando a las asociaciones de pequeños productores de lúcuma a exitosas empresas industriales de alimentos.   Creación de empresas agroindustriales con estándares de calidad que se dediquen a desarrollar la lúcuma en zonas con grandes potenciales.   Destacar el origen peruano ancestral y él sabor r natural de la lúcuma para contribuir en su reconocimiento en el mercado exterior   Gerenciar el consumo industrial de la pulpa y harina de lúcuma en la preparación de helados en el país y en el extranjero.   Reenfocar la oferta de la lúcuma hacia productores industriales de concentrados en jugos, helados, yogures y postres con gran crecimiento en países como Estados Unidos, Canadá, México, Alemania Reino, Inglaterra, Francia, España, Italia, Japón y otros.   Conocer las partidas arancelarias específicas para los derivados de la lúcuma para mejorar calidad de información.   *5 .Procesos productivos y comercialización de los derivados.* La cadena de valor de ambos derivados se inicia con la cosecha del fruto de lúcuma, el cual se traslada a la planta de proceso para su selección, lavado (limpieza de todo tipo de impurezas y agentes contaminantes), pelado y extracción de la semilla, finalmente se procede a trozar el fruto para su proceso final.  Harina de lúcuma: Para obtener la harina se realiza un proceso de deshidratado para después ser molido. Una vez que se tiene la harina, ésta es envasada y almacenada para su distribución. La harina de lúcuma puede ser almacenada por años sin perder sus características originales.  Cadena productiva de la lúcuma: abastecimiento local  Las industrias heladeras y panificadoras son las principales demandantes de harina de lúcuma, figurando la empresa Nestlé como el mayor consumidor local, siendo abastecido por la Asociación de Productores de Lúcuma y productores de la costa y sierra. Las empresas heladeras artesanales e industriales utilizan pulpa y harina respectivamente.  Pulpa de lúcuma: Una vez trozada la lúcuma, se realiza el pulpeado y refinado para obtener una consistencia homogénea de 15-18º Brix, luego es estandarizado (grado de acidez, conservantes, y demás), seguidamente se realiza el prensado donde se regula la cantidad de líquido y azúcar. Una vez realizado todos estos procesos se procede a congelar la pulpa en cámaras de congelamiento por el sistema de túnel por aire forzado, logrando una temperatura estable. Se empaca en bolsas de polietileno y cajas de cartón corrugado para su posterior embarque. La vida útil es de 24 meses en almacenamiento a temperaturas de -18º.  Cadena productiva de la lúcuma: abastecimiento local  La lúcuma fresca llega de las diferentes zonas de producción siendo distribuida principalmente a los mercados mayoristas, minoristas y supermercados. La empresa Gloria utiliza fruta fresca para la producción de yogurt.  Valor nutricional de 100 gr. De pulpa fresca y harina de lúcuma:   *6.Exportación de los derivados de la lúcuma* La lúcuma es principalmente exportada a países como Chile, Estados Unidos, Francia, Canadá, Alemania, Países Bajos y Australia.  El año en el que mayor volumen se exporto el 2003 donde las exportaciones de harina de lúcuma fueron cerca de 5 TM equivalente a US$ 18 mil, y un precio de US$ 3.68 por kilo; el principal destino de estas exportaciones fueron Estados Unidos y Chile. Sin embargo, si bien las exportaciones del año 2005 llegaron a 2.6 TM equivalente a US$ 16.9 mil, con en precio de US$ 6.49 superando al precio del 2003. Esto originado por la mayor demanda y diversificación de exportaciones a nuevos países como Australia.   Cabe explicar que la caída registrada en el año 2004 se debió a una fuerte reducción de la demanda de Estados Unidos (-86.23%) y Chile (-90%) principales consumidores de harina de lúcuma. A pesar que la demanda de Chile se recuperó en el año 2005, no sucedió lo mismo en Estados Unidos donde siguió cayendo 99%.   El año pasado (2006) se ha mostrado una dinámica exportadora interesante debido a que las esta se ha incrementaron en 65% (considerando lúcuma y derivados) superando el crecimiento promedio de las exportaciones agrícolas no tradicionales (20.1%) y sumando los US$ 123 mil.  Según presentaciones, del total exportado, el 64.6% correspondió a pulpa de lúcuma, 17.4% a harina de lúcuma y 12.2% a lúcuma fresca. El restante 5.6% correspondió a envíos de lúcuma en dulce, congelada y otras presentaciones. Claramente, los envíos de lúcuma no se concentran en la fruta en sí sino en derivados que ofrezcan la ventaja de mayor durabilidad y almacenamiento, es decir en las siguientes presentaciones:  Pulpa de lúcuma. Sus envíos representaron el 65% del valor total exportado, Los principales destinos de dicho producto fueron EE.UU., Chile y Líbano (US$ 2.90 por Kg. frente a los US$ 3.99 por Kg. de 2005).   Harina de lúcuma. Es uno de los productos que se exporta con mayor regularidad, habiendo representado en 2006 el 17.4% del valor total de envíos de lúcuma y derivados. Los principales destinos fueron EE.UU., Reino Unido y Canadá.   Lúcuma Fresca. Las exportaciones del rubro fueron las más dinámicas respecto a 2003 El principal destino de exportación fue Francia (99.3% del total).  *7. Tendencias del consumo industrial de lúcuma* Las tendencias que se dan en demanda de alimentos, tiene un impacto directo sobre la demanda de frutas procesadas debido a la preferencia del consumidor hacia los alimentos confiables y saludables con alto contenido de vitaminas y oxidantes naturales, en consecuencia al creciente interés por los productos orgánicos, alimentos étnicos, fruto silvestres y exóticos.    Actualmente la relaciones entre los proveedores de ingredientes y los productores industriales es favorable debido a que no solo buscan comprar insumos de sus proveedores sino también intercambiar conocimientos y experiencias para mejorar el tiempo de las entregas. Para grandes volúmenes de pedidos, las frutas de consumo industrial son importadas directamente por sus mismos productores, en cambio para menores volúmenes los productores industriales emplean importadores, agentes especializados o procesadores. Los principales usos de las frutas son para la industria de bebidas, conservas, panificadora y láctea.  Entre los principales motivos por los que los consumidores compran frutas procesadas es que muchos de estos han manifestado su preocupación por la salud y despertado la conciencia del cuidados del medio ambiente. Asimismo, el consumidor industrial de frutas procesadas busca la mejora de la calidad e higiene del procesamiento para poder adquirir buenos insumos de frutas para la preparación de helados, postres, jugos o para el reprocesamiento y reexportación.  Al igual que en todo el mundo en Norteamérica, los gustos del consumidor se ha dirigido hacia una alimentación más sana y balanceada. Las pulpas de frutas de consumo industrial son importadas por los mismos productores o mediante brokers, donde existe yn gran interés por las pulpas de frutas provenientes de los países en desarrollo.  *8. Oportunidad de la harina de lúcuma en el mercado de harina de frutas.* Este producto es elaborada a partir de Lúcuma de Seda obtenida en los suelos de los socios de Prolucuma., ya que este tipo de lúcuma facilita su proceso de molido en comparación con otras frutas cuya consistencia implica periodos más largos de tratado para su posterior molido.   La fruta es cosechada madura y enviada a la planta procesadora donde es seleccionada, desinfectada, pelada y luego deshidratada por el sistema de túnel de aire caliente forzado. Donde todas las labores de cosecha, post-cosecha y procesado son realizadas bajo estricto control de calidad e higiene.   La harina de lúcuma puede resistir aproximadamente 12 meses, en condiciones adecuadas de almacenamiento.   *Fuente: Agronegociosperu.org*  Temas similares: Árbol de Lúcuma PLantones de Lúcuma Lúcuma lucuma? España y Alemania también abren sus mercados a exportaciones peruanas de lúcuma

----------

lujo

----------

